# Best TF2 and MLP crossover



## Dokid (Jun 18, 2012)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/LOuNX2azWRQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## BarlettaX (Jul 6, 2012)

HTML isn't allowed on this forum. Try BB code.


----------



## Takun (Jul 6, 2012)

[yt]LOuNX2azWRQ[/yt]

That is how you do it.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 6, 2012)

This belongs in "You laugh you lose".

/crying


----------



## BarlettaX (Jul 7, 2012)

Jesus fucking fuck, I swear I almost died watching that lololololol


----------



## kitsunekoneko (Jul 7, 2012)

oh my fck
that is just hilarious
it shouldn't be funny but it is


----------



## jennie-mau5 (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh my god, how did you find that xD


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 17, 2012)

Why... Can't... I... Stop... *Laughing!?* XD XD XD XD


----------



## I Am That Is (Aug 18, 2012)

Well just got done explaining to my family why I woke them up at midnight laughing uncontrollably. Or at least thats why I thought I woke them. My earbuds were in my ears but not plugged in. It was playing at full volume on speakers. 

Told them it was something my friend sent me


----------



## Kendor (Aug 21, 2012)

so thats what Im gonna be thinking 'bout when playing on 2Fort the next time 
I will definitely turn off VoIP tomorrow, so the red team is not gonna kill me while im laughing 
That totally made my day!


----------

